# Almost might get a job in saudi need info



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am yet to discuss a the package with the company. Job location is Riyadh. For a 5 years experienced ERP Specialist how much would the salary range be?what kind of benifits should i ask for? Are there any things i need to know before discussing the package? 

I also could not find a proper site for the company in sa is it normal?

Apprecitate your feedback and ideas on this.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am yet to discuss a the package with the company. Job location is Riyadh. For a 5 years experienced ERP Specialist how much would the salary range be?what kind of benifits should i ask for? Are there any things i need to know before discussing the package?
> 
> ...


Any luck on someone?


----------



## Alim (Sep 20, 2013)

that's Saudi... i also cannot find some info about my future company... why these people don't spread their company details over the internet?.. like the job locations and the employees housing benefits. are they afraid that some prospected employees might have an idea about them and backout if they found something?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Alim said:


> that's Saudi... i also cannot find some info about my future company... why these people don't spread their company details over the internet?.. like the job locations and the employees housing benefits. are they afraid that some prospected employees might have an idea about them and backout if they found something?


I got info on the company. Seems pretty good but I want to also know whether my wife will loose all her freedom.


----------



## KHALED ALMAGHRABI (Nov 26, 2013)

samkalu said:


> I got info on the company. Seems pretty good but I want to also know whether my wife will loose all her freedom.


of course not all of her freedom will be lost, but also there will be some changes


----------

